# Connection wifi Macbook Pro <--->Iphone



## bwana (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Novice mais c'est évident vu la question, je veux connecter mon Iphone avec mon Macbook via la wifi.
Mais hélas, même avec l'aide des Assistants, impossible !
Je précise qu'aucun réseau n'existe chez moi et qu'il faut donc partir de zéro...
Merci à tous.

JP/


----------



## Lavantin (14 Août 2009)

J'ai juste un Mac, donc je sais pas comment on fait sur l'iPhone.

Dans Mac OS, tu vas dans les paramètres du wifi (à côte de l'heure dans la barre du finder), tu sélectionne le mode DHCP sans clé WEP, et sur l'iPhone t'essai de faire pareil.

Sinon tu peux essayer en Bluetooth, c'est plus simple.


----------



## Gastounet (15 Août 2009)

J'ai pu lire dans des forums qu'il n'y a qu'une manière de synchroniser le iphone avec le mac, c'est par le câble.


----------



## tioumen (18 Août 2009)

Le truc c'est que ton mac par defaut est parametré pour se connecter à un reseau sans fil de type entreprise. C'est à dire avec un point d'accès. 

Pour cela il te faut créer un reseau sans fil de type adhoc. Reseau d'égal à egal. Recherche ça sur Internet (désolé j'ai pas mon mac au boulot ... )

=> adhoc reseau mac.

Le truc c'est de partir de ton mac pour créer le adhoc et venir connecter ton iphone dessus... Mais je ne vois pas de grand interet hormis avec certaines applications de prise a distance comme remote pour itunes ... 

Si tu as besoin de plus d'aide n'hésites pas !


----------

